# WPP Acrylic Group Buy (Closed)



## JustInside (Jun 4, 2008)

This Group Buy is now closed.

I Have emailed Jimmy the list, I am waiting on payment from one person. I will keep you updated as news comes in.

We had 30 people take part and a total of 800 Blanks sold.

Thank you to everyone who took part!


I have started a new thread here for a group buy from Wood Pen Pro for his 3/4" x5" Swirl and Flake Acrylic Blanks.

The cost per blank is $2.05 each + Paypal Fees + Shipping from me to you.

I will ship via Priority Mail Flat Rate Box. Which is either $4.80 or $9.80 depending on qty.

Here are two links to the pages with pictures.

http://www.woodpenpro.com/acrylic_pen_blanks/images/0034_acrylic_blanks_6_inch_flake.jpg

http://www.woodpenpro.com/acrylic_pen_blanks/images/0025_acrylic_blanks_6_inch_super.jpg

I will ship International at actual cost, please contact me for a shipping quote.

If you are interested, please email me and I will email you a Excel file for you to fill out if you wish.  My email is pfranklin3@comcast.net

I would prefer Paypal!

I will close this buy on the 18th of this month June

Please contact me with any questions.

Kind Regards

Paul<center></center><center></center><center></center><center></center><center></center>


----------



## eazis1 (Jun 5, 2008)

would like to see if price could be under $1.90. Maybe you can find out what will it take  to get it?


----------



## LanceD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eazis1_
> 
> would like to see if price could be under $1.90. Maybe you can find out what will it take  to get it?



Maybe if we order enough of them we could get them for FREE ???

2.05 is a great price on those blanks whether you're buying 3 or 300. The vendors out there are gratious enough to give their best prices they can on these group buys to help all of us get just a little better price on our kits and blanks but constant pressure on them to give us a bigger discount than they originally quoted would get old to them pretty fast not to mention it would force them not to want to mess with any group buys.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 5, 2008)

$2.05 I believe is a great deal!, and I thank Jimmy for giving us that price. That price does include getting them from Hawaii, all you have to pay is shipping from me and the Paypal fee.

Let me know how many you would like.

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## eazis1 (Jun 5, 2008)

fine, who do we place the order with?


----------



## JustInside (Jun 5, 2008)

If you let me know what you would like or I can email you a Excel file with an order form.

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## Reb (Jun 5, 2008)

hi please email me an order form.
Thanks
Randy


----------



## JustInside (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is my email if you would like an order form.

I have changed the email address, to stop spam.

groupbuy@hotmail.com

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

hey Paul, if you want to post your email on here, set up a free one on hotmail and post it. If you leave your main email up, you gonna get a lot of spam.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am glad this is open till the 18th. So happens that is payday for me. So I guess I could get an order together and pay then. So I will be placing an order in about a week or so.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## TowMater (Jun 5, 2008)

Paul,

We would like 2 of each of the following please.

Turqua
Amber
Lava Flow
Caribbean Cruise
Capuccino
Aurora Borealis
Alien
Hunter Green
Cinnamon
Peppermint
Blue Hawaii

Thanks,

Todd Glover

Updated my order to change out the purple purple


----------



## arioux (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi,

do you have an idea of how much you can fit in a flat rate envelope, going to Canada?  I,ll definitely fill one

Thanks 

Alfred


----------



## brycej (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



20 minimum. You might have to test an envelope with these blanks to be sure. I would like to know the actual amount as well.

Cheers.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 6, 2008)

Bryce

I was told that we should be able to get about 30 blanks in an envelope.

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 6, 2008)

Paul, I sent an email yesterday requesting your spreadsheet.  Did you not receive it?

George


----------



## JustInside (Jun 6, 2008)

George

No sorry I did not get your email yesterday, if you PM me your email address I will send it right off to you.

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jun 6, 2008)

Reb

Your order has been recieved, I will send Paypal soon.

Thank you

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jun 6, 2008)

Towmater

Your Paypal has been sent

Thank you

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jun 7, 2008)

George

Spreadsheet has been sent.

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## jdoug5170 (Jun 7, 2008)

Paul, spreadsheet please?

Doug


----------



## JustInside (Jun 7, 2008)

Doug

Please send me your email address, so I can send the file. I can not attach files in the forum email system.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## warreng8170 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Paul, I'll take the following:

3 - Lava Flow
3 - Bule Hawaii
3 - Silver Rush
3 - Black
2 - Neon
2 - Purple-Purple
2 - Milky Way
2 - Blue Ice

I'll send paypal once I recieve a total from you.

Thanks!


----------



## JustInside (Jun 8, 2008)

Freddie

I have emailed the spreadsheet.

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## denaucoin (Jun 8, 2008)

Cancel my above order, I pushed the wrong button,  What I want is 
2 black ice
2 aurora borealis
1 blue ice
1 midnite
1 silver rush
1 milky way
1 blue hawaii
1 sweetheart
1 purple purple
1 hunter green
This should be 12 blanks, please send pay pal amount to me. Thanks, Dennis


----------



## JustInside (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by denaucoin_
> 
> Cancel my above order, I pushed the wrong button,  What I want is
> 2 black ice
> ...



Dennis

Thank you, can you send me your email so I can send you the paypal invoice?

Thank you again

Paul


----------



## Timbo (Jun 8, 2008)

Paul - I'll take the following total 26 blanks.  Please PM me total.  Thanks for doing this!
2 - Black Ice
4 - Blue Hawaii
2 - Caribbean Cruise
2 - Aim High Blue
4 - Lava Flow
2 - Earth
2 - 4-Evergreen
2 - Turqua
2 - Gecko
2 - Neon
2 - Seaspray


----------



## JustInside (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Timbo_
> 
> Paul - I'll take the following total 26 blanks.  Please PM me total.  Thanks for doing this!
> 2 - Black Ice
> ...



Timothy

PM Sent, Thank you

Paul


----------



## txbatons (Jun 8, 2008)

Paul...I'd like to place a healthy order of blanks. Can you send me the spreadsheet please? Brian


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 8, 2008)

Sent an email for an order of 80 blanks.  Let me know if you don't get it since my first email to you last week didn't work.


----------



## Timbo (Jun 8, 2008)

Paypal sent.  Thanks.


----------



## denaucoin (Jun 8, 2008)

Pay pal has been sent, thanks, Dennis


----------



## JustInside (Jun 8, 2008)

Timothy & Dennis

Thank you

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jun 8, 2008)

George

Got the email, Paypal has been sent
I will placing an order in your group buy later.

Thank you.
Paul


----------



## mewell (Jun 8, 2008)

PM Sent.

Mark


----------



## JustInside (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> 
> PM Sent.
> 
> Mark



Mark

Spreadsheet sent

Thank you

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jun 8, 2008)

Update

I just wanted to let everyone know about stock that Jimmy is short on. Below is what I have just heard from him;

Hi Paul,
The Purple and Blurple are out of stock and due in 4 to 5 weeks...at that time I will also get them in a 1.5 inch rod for those who make calls and wine stoppers... I have adequate stock of the majority of other colors.
JImmy

Let me know if this is an issue for anyone.

Regards

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jun 9, 2008)

Update

We have 9 people so far, 7 have paid, there is still time to get in on this buy, please let me know if you would like to join in!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustInside_
> 
> Update
> 
> ...



This is open till the 18th rite. I was waiting till then that is when I get paid. I don't wont to miss out. I guess I could order just can't pay till the 18th or will just get the few I can aford rite now.

I think there mite be a few like me waiting till the end.

Bruce


----------



## JustInside (Jun 9, 2008)

Bruce

It will be open till the 18th (evening) so you will have time to pay. You can let me know what you want, and I will send a Paypal, so you can pay when you get paid.

Please be aware that Purple-Purple and Blurple are on back order!

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## warreng8170 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustInside_
> 
> Please be aware that Purple-Purple and Blurple are on back order!



Paul, if the Purple-Purple is still backoreded when you place the order, you can substitute two more solid black's for the two Purple-Purple's I had on my list.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 10, 2008)

Warren

Will do.
Paul


----------



## Husky (Jun 11, 2008)

Paul,

can you put me down for the following:

10 solid black
5 solid white
2 stained glass flake
3 shimmering sky


Can you shhot me an email regarding final cost so I can send a PayPal payment?

Stan


----------



## TowMater (Jun 11, 2008)

Justin,

Sent you my paypal, changed out the purple purple to the Alien blanks.

Thanks for running this.

Todd


----------



## JustInside (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TowMater_
> 
> Justin,
> 
> ...



Todd

I have exchanged it for you.

Thank you

Paul


----------



## killer-beez (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustInside_
> 
> I have started a new thread here for a group buy from Wood Pen Pro for his 3/4" x5" Swirl and Flake Acrylic Blanks.
> 
> ...



Paul,  I would like to purchase 32 blanks from you.  Do you want me to list here or in email?  Also, I have PayPal for payment.  Thanks, Greg


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Jun 12, 2008)

Paul,

E-mail sent.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 15, 2008)

Just a reminder if you want to join this group buy, It will close on the Wednesday the 18th of June.

So if you would like to be apart of it please get your orders in asap

Thanks

Paul


----------



## follow3 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Paul,

Order sent.
Send me a total and I will Paypal you ASAP!

Thanks a million for running this buy!!!
Steve   AKA   follow3


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 15, 2008)

Paul
I just sent you an order. I will pay wensday.
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## brycej (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Paul, 

I just sent you and order. Let me know the total and I will pay you ASAP.

Cheers, Bryce.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 16, 2008)

Bryce

Paypal invoice sent

Thanks

Paul


----------



## mick (Jun 16, 2008)

Paul, I'd like the following:

2 Alien
4 Lava Flow
2 Sea Spray
4Caribbean Cruise
4 Blue Hawaii
2 Peach
2 bikini
2 stained Glass
2 Go Navy
2 Gecko
Send me an amount and I'll paypal you the money
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## JustInside (Jun 16, 2008)

Mick

Paypal info sent.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JohnU (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response Paul.  Order and payment sent!


----------



## bvanwie (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul, I'd like to get:
4 Earth
2 Burgundy
2 Fort Knox Flake
2 Solid Navy
2 Violet Flake
Thanks!


----------



## JustInside (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill

Invoice sent

Thank you

Paul


----------



## bvanwie (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul

Payment sent

No, thank YOU. 

Bill


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Paul, do you have a rough guess on the size of the order?


----------



## JustInside (Jun 17, 2008)

Mike

We are around 700 blanks so far.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## altaciii (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul, I would like a small order if possible.
2- black ice
1- bikini
1- blue ice
2- lava flow
please email an invoice and I will Paypal
thanks


----------



## JustInside (Jun 18, 2008)

Last Chance

I will be closing this group buy at 9pm Pacific Time on Wednesday. If you would like to take part please post here or email by then.


Thanks for everyone that has joined so far, we over 700 blanks with 26 people taking part.

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 18, 2008)

PayPal sent
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## SteveH (Jun 18, 2008)

Paul, If its not too late, I'd like the following:

2-lava flow
2-Blue Hawaii
1-Sweetheart
1-Earth
1-Burgundy
1-black ice
1-bikini
1-Peach

Let me know the damage
Thanks
Steve


----------



## JustInside (Jun 18, 2008)

Steve

No its not too late, I will be closing this buy at 9pm Pacific time tonight. I have sent you a total (PM)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## altaciii (Jun 18, 2008)

paul, I haven't recieved a total yet for my small order.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 18, 2008)

Alex

PM sent

Thanks

Paul


----------



## altaciii (Jun 19, 2008)

ok, now to look like an idiot, how do I open a pm?


----------



## LanceD (Jun 19, 2008)

Alex just go to your email account then open the message that says "sent from penturners.org by justinside."


----------



## wudwrkr (Jun 19, 2008)

Alex,
Just squeaking in.  I would like the following:

4 Stained Glass
4 solid Black
2 Solid Pink
2 Aurora Borealis
2 Caribbean Cruise
2 Alien
2 Turqua
2 Bikini
<s>2 Purple Purple</s>  &lt; just saw these were out of stock.  

I'm assuming you can get this in a flat rate envelope.  I will get you payment as soon as I can figure out how much I owe!

Thanks,


----------



## altaciii (Jun 19, 2008)

have not recieved any email at my inbox on aol


----------



## altaciii (Jun 19, 2008)

paypal sent to pfranklin@comcast.net


----------



## JustInside (Jun 19, 2008)

Dave

PM sent

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jun 19, 2008)

Alex

Email sent, there is still the paypal fees to add, please email before you make another payment.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 19, 2008)

So, it looks like the order will be placed today, right?  How many blanks did you end up with?


----------



## JustInside (Jun 19, 2008)

Updates on the first post.

Thank you!


----------



## TowMater (Jun 26, 2008)

Paul,

This is day 7 since your last update, can we get an update please?

Todd


----------



## JustInside (Jun 26, 2008)

Update

Sorry, for the delay getting this update to you.

I have had to send Jimmy a check, as he does not like to take Paypal for group buys. Something I was not aware of at the out set.
So a check is now on the way to him, he has the blanks ready, so as soon as our check clears he will ship them out.

Hope this helps

Regards

Paul


----------



## TowMater (Jul 2, 2008)

Paul,

We're closing in on a week since the last update, any news?

Todd


----------



## JustInside (Jul 3, 2008)

Update, as of today Jimmy has still not seen the check. I will give it a couple of days, if he does not see it I will send another and cancel the first. I hope it has not gone missing.

Regards

Paul


----------



## txbatons (Jul 3, 2008)

Really?! This is very disappointing.


----------



## JustInside (Jul 4, 2008)

I have sent out a replacement check, Jimmy will let me know as soon as it arrives!

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jul 8, 2008)

Guys

Still no news from Jimmy. He will let me know as soon as he gets the check. Either one of them!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## TowMater (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul,

This group buy is beginning to become a concern for me, can we get another update please.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Guys, please don't get overly concerned yet. My experience with mail to/from Hawaii is that 5-8 business days is the norm. It took 7 business days for the check to get to Jimmy for the Kit buy if i recall correctly. I paniced the first couple times that it happened, but things always seem to show up a day or so later than I thought it should.

Then there was the time I mailed a birthday gift from California to my girlfriend in Maryland in July (Her b-day was in August). It arrived the same day I did. December 22. For my Christmas visit.


----------



## JustInside (Jul 11, 2008)

Update!!!!

Just got an email from Jimmy, one of the checks has arrived, at last!

He is working on putting the order together and hopes to ship out on Saturday.

Here is a copy of his email.

"Hi Paul,
Received the check sent on the 7th...I'll get hot cutting things up tomorrow and will keep you posted on the shipment which should go out Saturday.
Thanks again and good turning,


----------



## TowMater (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent!!

Thanks for the update Paul!


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Jul 11, 2008)

That's great news Paul. Thanks for the update. I'm sure running such difficult group buy has been a bit harrowing for you. Thanks for taking the point on this one for us. I'm sure we'll all think it's well worth the wait when we have all the spoils in hand.


----------



## JustInside (Jul 15, 2008)

UPDATE!!! 7-15.08

Jimmy has shipped the blanks to me, I will let everyone know when they arrive.


Cheers

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jul 19, 2008)

Update

The blanks have arrived, I will sort them out on Sunday, and get them in the mail Monday or Tuesday at the latest.

I have a picture but we can't upload at this time.

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 21, 2008)

JustInside said:


> Update
> 
> The blanks have arrived, I will sort them out on Sunday, and get them in the mail Monday or Tuesday at the latest.



Paul I juse sent you a private message but not sure when you will see it.


----------



## txbatons (Jul 22, 2008)

JustInside said:


> The blanks have arrived, I will sort them out on Sunday, and get them in the mail Monday or Tuesday at the latest.



Soooooo......are we close to getting our blanks?


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope everyone finds there way back. I'm sure they will eventually. Heck I thought the site was down for 24hrs  till I figured it out.

Bruce


----------



## JustInside (Jul 22, 2008)

Last update!

All packages went out in the mail today, everyone except the International shipments should have received emails from Paypal with tracking info.

George, I am still waiting for an address to ship yours to.

Thanks for everyone taking part in this group buy, sorry for any delay, I have learned a lot doing this first group buy! some good and some bad.

Paul


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 22, 2008)

JustInside said:


> ...
> 
> George, I am still waiting for an address to ship yours to.
> 
> Paul


Paul I appreciate it.  We leave this park tomorrow and will be in a campground in Northern Idaho where we will be for a week.  I will get their address tomorrow and email it to you.

Thanks
George


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Got my blanks today. THANKS*

Got my blanks today. THANKS

Although the P.O. tried to destroy the envelope. The loose ones act as little ram rods as the P.O. abuses it. They all made it just fine.

Just a suggestion when shipping I use the large video box 1096L then put that into a flat rate envelope. All 30 fit in the large video box with room to spare. 

Thanks for doing this good job 
Bruce
.
.


----------



## TowMater (Jul 24, 2008)

Got my blanks today, thanks.

Didn't realize most of them were going to come round, makes my life easier I guess.


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got mine today. Will drill a few tonight. Thanks for doing the group buy. Saves everyone  money


----------



## txbatons (Jul 24, 2008)

Paul...got mine a moment ago. The loose ones tore up the envelope pretty good, so I wasn't expecting to have an extra one in there! If that was intentional, thanks, if not and someone is missing a blank, let me know and I'll forward it on.

Thanks for handling the group buy. I realize it's a lot of work!


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Jul 25, 2008)

I also received my blanks. They came in yesterday. Thanks so much Paul for putting this together. Hope you have as much fun out of your lot as I know I'll have with these.


----------



## Timbo (Jul 25, 2008)

Got my blanks a few days ago.  Thanks for all the work you put into this buy.


----------



## mick (Jul 25, 2008)

Paul, my blanks were waiting in the mail yesterday! Thanks again for hosting this buy!


----------



## bvanwie (Jul 26, 2008)

*Thanks!*

I received mine.... Thanks!!


----------



## SteveH (Jul 27, 2008)

*Thanks Paul*

Mine where waiting for me when I got home Friday, but didn't have a chance to post till to day

Thanks again


----------

